# Bee shrimp habitat in (vietnam) pictures only.



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

last time its from honkong. Now these shrimps are from vietnam.
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/foru...umble-bee-shrimp-collecting-trip-(In-Viet-Nam


----------

